# 650b rines y llantas



## veintinueve (Sep 21, 2005)

hola,alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir rines y llantas en medida 650b o 27.5 aqui en el pais:thumbsup:?gracias........


----------



## efuentes (Oct 13, 2009)

Yo le intente por todos lados y nada, termine pidiendo al otro lado, BTW son una maravilla


----------



## ChileBike (Jan 17, 2009)

En rines te recomendaría hablar con Bart, el dueño de la distribución Actipromex ( Bienvenido a Actipromex ). Maneja NoTubes con excelentes precios, no tiene existencia de los Crest 650b, pero seguro te los consigue cómo pedido especial...y son tubeless!

Las llantas...hmm...no veo quien podría tenerlas en México.


----------



## veintinueve (Sep 21, 2005)

que buena onda les agradezco mucho la informacion......


----------



## amb (Dec 5, 2011)

Recomendarían comprar una bicicleta con rínes 650b para México?? Me están ofreciendo una a buen precio pero me preocupa el hecho de no conseguir refacciones... Principalmente llantas/cámaras...

Alguien ha tenido experiencia con estas bicicletas en MEX?


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Recuerdo haber rodado con Bart... Una bala en las subidas este tipo :-S
En general encontrarás con él toda clase de artículos europeos de ciclismo. Mis compañeros de rodada estan empezando a hacerse de las llantas Vredestein (Frankenstain, o como se llamen!) con buenos comentarios.


----------

